# Older drivers...



## CeeCee (Mar 12, 2014)

Do you have laws in your state or country regarding age limit of drivers?

Just got back from picking up my grandson from school and almost got T boned by a lady that could barely see above her steering wheel, she looked to be quite old...if I hadn't of been driving defensively she would have hit us, she blew the stop sign....this is the second time something like this has happened....if I wasn't so shaken. I would have written down her license number.

When my daughter was younger she was t boned by an older woman and when we saw her record that was the 3 rd time she did something like that and she was still driving...that was in Illinois.

Thankfully my daughter wasn't hurt but the car was a wreck!

I know that nobody wants to give up their mobility and getting around but some people should not be driving anymore!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 12, 2014)

There SHOULD be tests and laws in place, but either they don't exist or they're not enforced.
My own parents were a good example.
In their 70's they both had cataracts & were considered legally blind (getting the extra amount in their SS check).
I know their physician told them both they couldn't drive anymore. But they still did, completely disregarding what the Doc said.
Dad had MANY fender benders... usually when attempting to park his car.
Mom once plowed down a stop sign when she couldn't see and had hopped the curb. She quickly drove off leaving the scene of that accident,
after a woman had rushed over saying "Are you alright? I just called 911, someone will be here to help you in a minute."
How fortunate they never hurt anyone. Just damaged a lot of property.
They had no business driving.
Doctors should have a direct link with the Department of Motor Vehicles. 
One word from a doctor about the impairment of a patient, who's condition makes them a danger on the road and their license SHOULD be revoked!


----------



## Vala (Dec 7, 2014)

We don't have laws like that.  If you can pass your drivers exam you can drive.   I am 77 years old and go where I please.  I wish I could find someone who liked road trips so we could share the driving.  My husband had AZ and after having two wrecks I told him  he could have killed someone, he  gave up his license.


----------

